# Install PBI on FreeBSD



## Windmill (May 3, 2016)

I installed sysutils/pbi-manager, loaded pbid module, but when I try to install something it complains about a missing /usr/locale/etc/pkg/pcbsd.conf. What should I write in that file?


----------



## wblock@ (May 4, 2016)

Pretty sure that PBIs are obsolete, so probably not a good time to start using them.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 4, 2016)

sysutils/pbi-manager was updated a few months ago so it doesn't appear to be obsolete. However, this question is probably in the realm where PCBSD expertise is needed and the PCBSD forums would be the best venue to ask.


----------

